# Valeria Lukyanova - Die lebende Barbiepuppe aus Odessa x50 update2



## beachkini (6 Aug. 2012)

Die 21-jährige Valeria Lukyanova aus der Ukraine sieht ihrem Idol erschreckend ähnlich und ist damit zur Internet-Sensation geworden. 
Als Mädchen wächst man zwar mit Barbies auf, doch es gibt auch einige, denen das nicht reicht und die um jeden Preis so aussehen wollen wie Barbie. Eine junge Ukrainerin hat ihr Ziel erreicht und wurde in kürzester Zeit zur Internet-Sensation und der berühmtesten Frau im russischsprachigen World Wide Web, wie sie selbst behauptet. Mit langen, platinblonden Haaren, riesigen puppenartigen Augen, kleiner Nase und dem „perfekten" Körper sieht sie aus wie eine fleischgewordene Barbie. Und nicht nur ihr Aussehen gleicht Barbie, auch ihr Zuhause wirkt wie ein Barbie-Mobil – die Möbel sind strikt in rosa und weiß gehalten.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(31 Dateien, 6.979.083 Bytes = 6,656 MiB)


----------



## Padderson (6 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Valeria Lukyanova - Die lebende Barbiepuppe aus Odessa x31*

ach Du Sch...


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (6 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Valeria Lukyanova - Die lebende Barbiepuppe aus Odessa x31*

Jetzt sag noch, die hat einen IQ von Einstein und ich erschieß mich........
Danke für Barbie, gruß Ken.


----------



## record1900 (6 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Valeria Lukyanova - Die lebende Barbiepuppe aus Odessa x31*

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## zeit82 (6 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Valeria Lukyanova - Die lebende Barbiepuppe aus Odessa x31*

Da hat die Kopie mehr Plastik als das Original... Das sollte zu Denken geben, oder?!


----------



## Bernd73 (7 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Valeria Lukyanova - Die lebende Barbiepuppe aus Odessa x31*

Ach du Scheiße!! Ich hoffe nur, die sieht unterm Rock nicht auch aus, wie Barbie!?!?!?


----------



## Thomas61 (7 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Valeria Lukyanova - Die lebende Barbiepuppe aus Odessa x31*

Das sind übrigens die neusten Bilder auf ihrer Homepage vom 05.08.2012...


----------



## tmadaxe (7 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Valeria Lukyanova - Die lebende Barbiepuppe aus Odessa x38 update*

Naja, über Schönheit kann man ja trefflich streiten. Ihr Gesicht und die meisten ihrer Outfits sind nicht so mein Fall, aber ihren Body finde ich Hammer!!


----------



## delfin (8 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Valeria Lukyanova - Die lebende Barbiepuppe aus Odessa x38 update*

sehr lecker


----------



## couriousu (11 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Valeria Lukyanova - Die lebende Barbiepuppe aus Odessa x38 update*

och nöh


----------



## segler3626 (23 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Valeria Lukyanova - Die lebende Barbiepuppe aus Odessa x38 update*

Also schön ist was anderes!!!


----------



## Lex (23 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Valeria Lukyanova - Die lebende Barbiepuppe aus Odessa x38 update*

Sehr gruselig!


----------



## Punisher (23 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Valeria Lukyanova - Die lebende Barbiepuppe aus Odessa x38 update*

wer braucht das?


----------



## beachkini (2 Juli 2013)

Einige bilder von ihrem letzten Urlaub


----------



## marriobassler (3 Juli 2013)

also wenn sie untenrum auch wie die barbiepuppe iss dann wird das nix mit ken junior wuhahahahaha


----------

